# Poodle mom/Cocker Dad: what's the difference?



## StephStew (May 6, 2013)

Ok, I have another puppy question. Most puppies I have seen online have a cocker spaniel mom and poodle dad. What is the difference if it's the other way around. Is there any noticeable difference in appearance?


----------



## StephStew (May 6, 2013)

If anyone has a cockapoo like this would love to see pictures. Thanks.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Don't think the pups would look any different - apparently the cocker is more often used as the mum because they tend to be a bit bigger so easier for them to birth the pups...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Caras ( Caradunne) Izzy has a poodle mum and an American cocker spaniel dad and she's gorgeous, very curly coat but wether that's why or just how the genes mix up who knows. She's similar looking to Mairis Molly.... Is she that mix Mairi ???


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't think Molly's mum was a poodle.. But need Mairi to confirm.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

There really isnt any difference although some breeders may disagree but genetically they are still 50/50,ive seen cockapoos with cocker mums that are very poodley and some that are more wavy then i have seen cockapoos with poodle mums that are wavy too,there can be various coat types in any cockapoo mix xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

50% split in genes, either pure breed bitch (poodle or Cocker mum) can produce more cocker or poodle type coats etc, genes are funny things but still a 50-50 split regardless which bred is mum or dad


----------



## gregorpare (3 mo ago)

Marzi said:


> Don't think the pups would look any different - apparently the cocker is more often used as the mum because they tend to be a bit bigger so easier for them to birth the pups...


 Unless the bitch is a standard poodle which are much bigger than a cocker spaniel


----------

